# Documents pdf sur iCloud.



## wayne (7 Septembre 2013)

Quand on travail sur des documents pdf sur son iMac, on peut enregistrer son document sur iCloud. Mais une fois le document placé sur iCloud, comment fait on pour le consulter depuis un iPad1 ou iPhone4 sur iOS? Je n'y arrive pas. Cela n'apparaît pas dans iBook, ni dans aucune application iWork. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## Caliii (7 Septembre 2013)

Une fois placée dans iCloud, le document apparaît dans l'application iOS correspondante (Pages, Keynote ou Numbers). Mais il faut vérifier que:
- le compte iCloud utilisé est le même sur MAC et iOS,
- l'option "Documents et données" est activée dans "Réglages" -> "iCloud",
- l'option "Utiliser iCloud" est activée dans "Réglages" -> "Pages"/"Keynote"/"Numbers"

Quand tout est activé, les modifications se répercutent sur tous les appareils iOS.

Les documents sont même accessibles sur iCloud.com


----------



## wayne (15 Septembre 2013)

Oui, pour tous les doc's iWork, no problemo, *mais pour les documents en .pdf ? *on peut les mettre sur iCloud depuis l'iMac, mais impossible des les lire depuis un autre lieu. Navigateur ou iBidule.  Je ne trouve pas de solution.

En avez vous une ? Je suis preneur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2013)

Pour les PDF j'utilise Dropbox, qui dispose d'une application iPhone/iPad.

Par iCloud ce sera certainement possible avec Mavericks. Mais là, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de solution.


----------



## wayne (17 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les PDF j'utilise Dropbox, qui dispose d'une application iPhone/iPad.
> 
> Par iCloud ce sera certainement possible avec Mavericks. Mais là, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de solution.



oui, avec dropbox, tout marche bien.

C'est surprenant de la part d'apple de proposer de loger des fichiers a sur un cloud ou on ne peut pas les lire. sauf à les ouvrir depuis son propre ordinateur.


----------



## pabar (22 Novembre 2013)

Avec Maverick, il y a maintenant iBook mais je n'arrive pas à synchroniser les documents entre les différents iBook (Mac, iPhone, iPad). Seules les collections (mais vide) de synchronisent. J'ai vérifié les réglages et la synchro est bien active. Bizarre 
Et vous ca fonctionne ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2013)

1. Via iCloud, tu ne peux ouvrir un document que par une version de l'application qui l'a créé.
Si tes pdf ont été créés par iWorks, tu dois pourvoir les ouvrir avec une version mobile d'iWorks, s'ils ont été créés par pdfPen, tu peux les ouvrir avec la version mobile de cette app (et uniquement). S'il n'existe pas de version mobile de l'application avec laquelle tu as créé ton document, quelqu'en soit le format, il n'est pas partageable sur iDevice via iCloud.

2. iBooks ne synchronise entre les machines (ordinateurs, iDevices) QUE les iBooks ACHETÉS sur le store.
Cette application ne constitue à l'évidence pas une solution pour le partage et la synchronisation des pdf entre ses appareils. Il y en a beaucoup d'autres, en particulier toutes celles qui existaient avant l'apparition d'iBooks pour OS X...


----------



## iChe (26 Novembre 2013)

C'est vrai que l'absence de synchro made by Apple entre OS X et iOS en terme de PDF et de plus en plus surréaliste !

Ma solution, en parallèle de Dropbox, c'est d'utiliser Documents, qui possède un accès à iCloud. Sur mes Macs, j'ai simplement mis un raccourcis dans la barre latérale du Finder vers le dossier iCloud que l'on trouve dans Bibliothèque.


----------



## USB09 (7 Octobre 2020)

wayne a dit:


> Oui, pour tous les doc's iWork, no problemo, *mais pour les documents en .pdf ? *on peut les mettre sur iCloud depuis l'iMac, mais impossible des les lire depuis un autre lieu. Navigateur ou iBidule. Je ne trouve pas de solution.
> 
> En avez vous une ? Je suis preneur



La solution est l’original qui consiste à mettre les PDF sur iBook.


----------



## dfbert (10 Octobre 2020)

Quand je veux récupérer un pdf sur mon iPhone, je vais les chercher sur l'app Fichiers, ils s'ouvrent sans pb. 
Mais j'ai installé l'app Acrobat sur mon Iphone.


----------



## Chris K (12 Octobre 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> La solution est l’original qui consiste à mettre les PDF sur iBook.


Alors ça ! C’est du bon déterrage


----------

